# New member with tummy pain



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi ladies im new my name is vicky. i'm just getting into my first week of my 2ww. i'm affraid just incase something goes wrong cause im having some really bad pains in and around my belly button. is this supposed to be happening.


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi vicky 

i had pains but only slight niggly pains day 6to9 post ovulation during this icsi cycle and have went on to get a BFP..

take care and rest up
nicky..


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Vicky ~ welcome to FF 

Pains are really common hun but if they are really bad maybe you could call your clinic and hopefully they can reassure you a bit 

I'll leave you a link to a good thread...
*
BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

We also have a 2ww Testers thread that you are very welcome to come and join....you'll find everyone chatting there while they wait...

*NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165241.480

Loads of luck for your 2ww and everything crossed for a fabulous BFP  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks broatchy for the support. it's my 2 go at the ivf and im still bricking myself got passed my 2ww last time then lost the 2 of them.
hopefully everthing will be ok this time around. so tempted to do a test just to c what happens.


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi vicky

stay clear of the poas its far too early hun you will just make yourself even more anxious and also your pregnyl jag wont be out your system yet..

take care feel free to pm me if you are wavering ill try to keep ya sane
nicky


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Huni, found you! like i said last night try not to worry too much about tummy pain, think it's probably just one of those things xxx

Have you been on the ivf wales site yet? it's quiet over there at the mo


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

hi heley champ the pain has gone now an im feeling alot better so thanks to you all for reassuring me.


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

morning ladies hope your all doing fine today an if anyone is testing today   and may it be all luv and harmony for you.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome

It's pretty normal to get all manner of aches, pains and twinges through the 2ww as well as some rather unpleasant side effects caused not only by the HCG trigger injection you have before EC but also the progesterone support you take through 2ww.

Here's just a few of the side effects caused by progesterone...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


Also, the actual EC procedure, followed by the ET can often cause some cramping and make you feel sore and uncomfortable for several days afterwards.

We all respond to the drugs and the procedures in varying ways...and even each treatment cycle can differ too !

Personally I wouldn't test early as you're unlikely to get an accurate result at this stage.  The HCG trigger injection cans stay in your system for up to 14 days and if you test early and it's still in your body then can result in a false +ve.  The reason clinics recommend an OTD (Offical Test Day) is because you're more likely to get a reliable and accurate result.  

What day did you have EC and ET and when is your OTD ?

Wishing you lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

hi minxy,
i had my implant last wednesday an my otd is on the 28nov
i know i got 10 days to go but its driving me crazy just sitting hear. started to have some pulling pains around my belly button last night but they eased of when i had a soak in the bath.


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

be careful with baths in the 2ww hun i was told to avoid them if you really have to have one make sure it is warm but not hot atall..

nicky


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

yea my hubby said to be carefull with my baths cause i'm used tothem being hot.
but hes keeping an eye on me with the hot water dont you worry honey.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well hopefully the pains you're experiencing are a good sign but they may also just be aftermath of the EC and ET plus the drugs.....please try not to over analyse otherwise it'll drive you fruit loopy (and yes, I know it's not easy to not analyse but from experience just try and keep busy and mind occupied !!)


As broatchy says, ideally you should avoid baths or at least hot baths during 2ww...if you do have them then just lukewarm as you shouldn't raise your body temperature as embies don't like that.

If you had ET last Wednesday then you're only 6dpET, very very early days.....how old were your embies when put back...when did you have EC ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

hi minxy 
had my ec last nov theyre up to day 6 of growth before they put them back this time so hopefully they're doing ok.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

vicky chappell said:


> hi minxy
> had my ec last nov theyre up to day 6 of growth before they put them back this time so hopefully they're doing ok.


Oh right...so if EC was last November, do you mean you're having FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer) rather than fresh IVF ? If they're 6 days old then they're blastocysts (I'm assuming).

If you had ET on Wed 12 Nov and you're not due to test until Fri 28 Nov of 6 day old blastocysts that a really long 2ww ! That's 16 days....16dp6dt means you're embies would be 24 days old !!! Our clinic usually tests at 14dpt (if 2 or 3 day old embies) but when we had 5 day blastocysts transferred we were able to test at 11dpt so embies were 16 days old.

You must be 8dp6dt today which means embies would be 14 days old and hopefully should have implanted by now as implantation usually happens up until they're 12 days old. What clinic are you at that gets you to test so late, even after blastocyst transfer ??

I'm not one to advocate early testing but I think I'd go absolutely insane if I had to wait as long as you before testing !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

hi natasha im under the ivf wales clinic in the heath hospital in cardiff. were is your treatment happening is it in swasea or london


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

vicky chappell said:


> hi natasha im under the ivf wales clinic in the heath hospital in cardiff. were is your treatment happening is it in swasea or london


I live in SE London and am having treatment in SE London/Kent (BMI Chelsfield) although not having treatment at the moment (we had our 6th treatment cycle back in March - had 4 fresh cycles and 2 frozen). Is this your first frozen cycle (FET) ? What are your reasons for having to go through IVF/FET 

Not long now before you can test.....I think I'd go insane if I had to wait 16dp6dt !!!

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

hi natasha its vicky hun my tubes are nackered so thats why im having togo through ivf what about you then hun


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

well ladies its otd day tomorrow an i am bricking myself. havent had anymore pain in my tummy for a couple of days now and my boobs aint sore no more either so does this mean anything.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there 

The symptoms you were getting before could be more related to the drugs so I'd try not to read too much into it hun.  You're testing tomorrow aren't you, so sending lots of positive thoughts & sticky vibes your way   

Sorry that your tubes aren't so good...is that through hydrosalpinx, adhesions/endo or something else ?  Mines a combination of things really....endo, "funny" shaped womb, blood clotting and immune issues that cause miscarriage and some other things (more info on my signature - pink writing at bottom of all my posts) 

Anyway, good luck for tomorrow 
Natasha


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks minxy babe for helping me out my head is in the shed an i dont now what to do for the best.


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

hi ladies had a big BFN today totally gutted hope you all take care going to stay offline for alittle bit. just thought ide let you now thou thanks for all your help thou minxy hun and lizzy b thanks ever so much.


----------

